# SIEMANS Train



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

RailFanning With Fasha - We were seeing great train after great train and then we get word that a "High & Wide" was coming though. Who would have knew it would have been this Seimens Train with a load that came from the Seimens Factory off Westinghouse Blvd south of Charlotte NC. Please Click the "LIKE" Button !!!

http://youtu.be/TYWysAi3SnE


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice train catch. Been a long time since I have seen a caboose
at the end of a train.


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*NStrain*

That was awesome. I heard NS was buying out CSX this year. I haven`t heard from my friend to verify this. I`ve seen some NS engines in our local railyard.He only checks in once or twice a year.:appl:

Keep up the great videos. Thanks,Everett


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for the replies and kind words guys 

Mo-Pac you are right, im 46 years old and it does my heart good to see them aswell. 

Sane Ive heard that too, but when I talked to the guys in my railfan circle, they say that has been discussed for years, but it would cause to much of a manopoly and they doubt Washington would ever approve of it. But within that same circle, it is always UP and NS that would merge. I dont know, Norfolk Pacific or Union Southern just dont have a good ring to them....


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

What is that Siemens cargo, anyway?


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

This isn't the best answer, but its straight from their website site:

Siemens has a very comprehensive product range. It includes innovative products and solutions for production, transportation and building technology as well as systems and services for power generation, transmission and distribution and technologies for high-quality and integrated healthcare. Our Financial Services division makes capital available for Siemens and business-to-business customers.

I would imagine those things they make and transport via train are for power generation.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

That was my guess--some kind of electrical generator. I was curious if you knew anything more detailed from the assembled audience.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

No sir. That was our first day rail fanning. Were were making some friends by the end of the day, but as I recall, no one there had a more specific answer.


----------

